# Pope



## Freqman1 (Feb 5, 2015)

Check the chain ring on this puppy! Looks like the ring that just sold here on the CABE. V/r Shawn
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-190...111?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item259f64b09f


----------



## sfhschwinn (Feb 5, 2015)

I've been looking for a ring that big for a project I am working on. Wish they would come up for sale more often.


----------



## fordsnake (Feb 5, 2015)

A large Pope chainring sold yesterday here on the CABE.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?69065-huge-13-inch-sprocket


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Feb 5, 2015)

that is too cool


----------



## sfhschwinn (Feb 6, 2015)

I saw that ring but had to pass since it didn't have the hole for a regular crank


----------



## jkent (Feb 6, 2015)

There was a crank for that chain ring for sale here on the Cabe yesterday as well.


----------



## walter branche (Feb 7, 2015)

*pope with a pope*

pope with a pope bicycle , donation to branchewalter@yahoo.com --paypal


----------

